# 1.5 Gallon clear Sterlite container w/t Lid's 5 for 5 Dollar's! (Read)



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

So I was at target the other day with my lady, and I seen a bundle of the 6qt clear sterlite container's with lid's for 5 for 5 dollar's. I couldn't pass that up, there great hospital tank's, or even a home. For 1 dollar your betta can be in a 1.5 gallon tank with lid.
I just wanted to let everyone know so if they have a target and want some they can run out and get them...


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Pretty cool! I saw the different sizes online


----------



## puddin (Apr 5, 2010)

Honestly, I maybe would use it as a very temporary hospital tank, but I don't think esthetically they would add to my house. I have a nice home and like to decorate it nicely. I also like to look at my fish in a nice tank as opposed to a storage bin.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

puddin said:


> Honestly, I maybe would use it as a very temporary hospital tank, but I don't think esthetically they would add to my house. I have a nice home and like to decorate it nicely. I also like to look at my fish in a nice tank as opposed to a storage bin.


I love to look at my fish in nice tank's also, The reason of the thread is because I see so many bettas in small bowl's and such so if someone can at least get one of these for now untill they could afford a tank..
The other thing is when someone is breeding and housing anywhere from 25 to 75 betta's. 1.5 gal for a dollar is the bang for the buck...
But like I said of course I love a nice tank, I have my line breeder's in tank's that can really show them off. And if someone has a nice house like you with money by all mean's go for it buy all the real aquarium's you can..


----------



## b3ttaf1sh (May 22, 2010)

thanks for posting that. could come in handy


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

i went online and couldnt find them.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I just wen't back and got some more, Plus I got this round tub with rope handle's. Its 29 gallon's for 6.00. And when you see a lot of the thai breeder's farm's, They have a bunch of them big round tub's like that only a little bigger, and they take a spawn of fry and put them in the tub thing for grow out. They mark on each tub what spawn it is and then raise 10 to 15 tub's all with different spawn's. Then come's the selective breeding, which make's the AB bettas we see. 
So since im just starting back out I only got 2 of the 29 gal grow oun tub's, I will mark each tub and then start doing my selective line breeding. Start try to make some AB bettas in the USA so people don't have to pay the high shipping fee's. Or even if I can recreat bettysplendens type bettas I will be happy...


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Can some one put a link to see the containers on line i couldnt find em


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

I looked online and couldnt find them


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have only found them at my super target's... even if you can't find the deal the container's are only 1.29 each with lid's


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

is there a way i could see what they look like on line.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

As a breeder (not going to do it again for a few more months though) I couldn't have passed those up. 1 gallon jars with some gravel and a live plant is good for a betta in a warm room but for a permanent I wouldn't suggest it.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

This is what they look like, I have been going and buying the 5 pack's for 5.00 dollars. Because I am using them to build my new betta drip system. There better then the bennie baby box, because they are more tall then wide. But these sterilite container's are long and wide more than tall so it give's the fish more swimming room..


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

ok i will have to stop there and pick a pack up. Are they always on sale


----------

